

The Swine Before Perl [2001] - icey
http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Talks/SwineBeforePerl/

======
icey
The page doesn't really go into detail as to what this talk is about, but it's
a look at what makes Scheme (specifically PLT-Scheme) great.

